# Gay Bomb



## Hir (Oct 21, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay_bomb



That is awesome. You guys think it works?


----------



## Ziff (Oct 24, 2009)

I can kinda picture a giant orgy in the middle of a battlefield


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 24, 2009)

If gays got hit by this bomb, would they go...super gay?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 24, 2009)

http://rumblo.com/cc/comics/cc-gaybomb.gif
this fits the situation quite properly.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 24, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> If gays got hit by this bomb, would they go...super gay?


God help us all.


----------



## Revy (Oct 24, 2009)

bomb the US military while you're at it.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 24, 2009)

I would now like to join the military.


----------



## Jek (Oct 24, 2009)

The gay bomb. One way to avoid it is female soldiers. Or herms...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 25, 2009)

Jek said:


> The gay bomb. One way to avoid it is female soldiers. Or herms...


It wouldn't be that hard to make a lesbo bomb.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 25, 2009)

Good to know, Mister tax-payer-funds-allocator man.

Wow..

I'd say we might as well make one and try it.


----------



## Lazydabear (Oct 25, 2009)

It has to be Improved by the UN already they disaproved of the Gay Bomb we can't use it.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Nov 1, 2009)

What happens to the USAF personnel that it's tested on? Or what happens to the USAF personnel who are around one when it breaks?


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

I think well ??? well are ro know


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081249/


----------

